# Big sunglasses



## Stephanie (Aug 14, 2005)

i just bought these. but im not sure if i like them, what do u think?


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 14, 2005)

I do like em... I love those big sunglasses!:icon_love I have a pair myself although my are so huge that I look like Willy Wonka LOL!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks guys, i think i might keep them then


----------



## Sofia (Aug 15, 2005)

I love them and my own space-goggles (as my friends call them).





Very chic...


----------



## tashbash (Aug 17, 2005)

*My best friend and I both have some like that and we call them our "hangover glasses"!!!*


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 18, 2005)

Those are very pretty..I got big ones from Joyce Leslie and i love them soo much!!


----------



## elljmz (Aug 18, 2005)

They look good on you! I keep trying to find the right pair for me but I always end up looking like a bug! LOL

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* i just bought these. but im not sure if i like them, what do u think?


----------



## MrPink (Aug 22, 2005)

OooOoOooOO!!!!! Very nice





I wish I could pull off big shades but my head is too small


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

you look lovely in them.^^ over-size sunglasses are hot.


----------



## Nicolet (Aug 28, 2005)

I think they look really good on you. I also just bought a big pair of sunglasses - think Nicole Ritchie. She always has very large, almost "buggy" shades on, and they look good on her. I think she inspired me to buy mine.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok.. since we're talking about oversized sunglasses, I had to share mine cuz they're ridiculously humongous but I love 'em! Sorry my hair's a mess and I'm all shiny cuz I just got back from the gym..


----------



## Marisol (Aug 28, 2005)

Lily... I luv your glasses!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

lilyindavis, you know u look a lot like Jessica Alba?





and those glasses look really cute on you!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* 

i just bought these. but im not sure if i like them, what do u think?











LIKE THEM!


----------



## justine_m (Sep 3, 2005)

i think they look great on u!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks everyone, but i gave them away, they're not me...


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* thanks everyone, but i gave them away, they're not me... That's too bad. Did you get another pair instead?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 3, 2005)

yeah ill try to post a pic of my new ones.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 3, 2005)

cute! I have a pair like that, but mine are a little more round.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 3, 2005)

Those look great on you, but I couldn't pull it off.

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* i just bought these. but im not sure if i like them, what do u think?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 4, 2005)

very stylish! Love them!


----------



## Nolee (Sep 4, 2005)

they really look so cool,specially that I like them black and with wide frames, yoo HAVE to heep them ..

lilyindavis: they look so cute on you !


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 27, 2007)

Love them - big glasses are sassy


----------



## vanessassenav (Dec 28, 2007)

bigger is better

try red..a red bag makes such an impression


----------



## susie evans (Dec 28, 2007)

i love big sun glasses they cover up my ageing eyes


----------

